# Two To-Shin Do Videos



## brycemaster (Aug 6, 2008)

Here are two To-Shin Do Video's I edited/uploaded to youtube:
This 1st one is me and a friend passing our classical sword kihon/kenjutsu exam.
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=XOUrcLRgTeY

The second vid is a demo done by my sensei, with me and the same friend in the 1st vid attacking him, featured are unarmed, knife, hanbo and others. This isn't a planned demo, it was literally done in 10 minutes with no planning.
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=4MRU4NYCfEg


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the video clips!


----------



## brycemaster (Aug 6, 2008)

No Problem.


----------



## bowser666 (Aug 6, 2008)

Cool clips.  I would love to see these applications though full speed and with 100% realistic knife attacks though.  Say against a Kali artist ?  I knwo I am getting picky but almost noone does those kind of knife attacks except in a dojo.  I trained with a guy that showed me all kinds fo weird knife stuff that is from teh streets .  The sewing machine in particular is a scary one. Tough to defend against.  

All in all though  pretty awesome techniques.  Your teacher is skilled.


----------



## brycemaster (Aug 10, 2008)

bowser666 said:


> Cool clips.  I would love to see these applications though full speed and with 100% realistic knife attacks though.  Say against a Kali artist ?  I know I am getting picky but almost noone does those kind of knife attacks except in a dojo.  I trained with a guy that showed me all kinds fo weird knife stuff that is from teh streets .  The sewing machine in particular is a scary one. Tough to defend against.
> 
> All in all though  pretty awesome techniques.  Your teacher is skilled.



Thanks for the comment, to answer your question it says in the vid description, these are only very basic techniques to give people an idea of the art, we weren't doing anything near full-speed, simply because it might discourage new people from wanting to learn, because they might feel intimidated. Needless to say, when we practise in the more advanced classes it's different to what's in the video.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice way to demostraight your art,


----------



## brycemaster (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 11, 2008)

Interesting  clips. One thing intrigues me, though... What are the dimensions of the swords you are using in your Kenjutsu Kihon test? They appear to be about 28" (blade), with 14" Tsuka... very much Kukishin/Shinden Fudo size swords (although from what I've seen, both Kukishin and Shinden Fudo had slightly longer blades - around 31"). I haven't seen swords like this readily available, is there somewhere you can direct me to find them?
Thanks


----------



## brycemaster (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes, these swords were custom-made by a Japanese sword-smith who lives in China, and we got em pretty cheap because my sensei knows him, only about £120, which is bloody brilliant I think. However, only my sensei knows how to contact him, as I got the sword through him etc. so I'd have to find out for you.


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks, do you have the dimensions of them?


----------



## brycemaster (Aug 12, 2008)

I'd have to go measure it.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Aug 12, 2008)

Chris Parker said:


> Interesting clips. One thing intrigues me, though... What are the dimensions of the swords you are using in your Kenjutsu Kihon test? They appear to be about 28" (blade), with 14" Tsuka... very much Kukishin/Shinden Fudo size swords (although from what I've seen, both Kukishin and Shinden Fudo had slightly longer blades - around 31"). I haven't seen swords like this readily available, is there somewhere you can direct me to find them?
> Thanks


 
I noticed the same thing when I watched the clip.  I asked a friend of mine that trained with Hayes and he said that the sword seemed to be particular to their style and he thought custom made for them, but he wasn't sure as he only got so far in the art before moving from OH to PA.


----------

